# problem with new dvd



## Moan

i just bought new dvd but it has a sata connection but my mobo is sata 2 

is there any way to connect there or do i have to buy sata 2 dvd drive`?


----------



## StrangleHold

Just plug it in, will work fine. They are backward compatible.


----------



## Geoff

+1, it will work fine.


----------



## Moan

StrangleHold said:


> Just plug it in, will work fine. They are backward compatible.



its weird because ive got this really wide blue wire and it wont fit with the dvd (got it with my mobo) so im a little worried...

something like this:





so basicly this is my dvd http://atf.ee/arvutikomponendid/optilised_seadmed/samsung_shs223cbebe_black_sata_oem/

and my mobo http://atf.ee/arvutikomponendid/emaplaadid/emaplaadid_amd/gigabyte_gama78lmts2/


----------



## StrangleHold

You use a SATA cable


----------



## Moan

StrangleHold said:


> You use a SATA cable



oh ye i got that too with my mobo 

its called ATA serial right??


----------



## StrangleHold

Its called Serial Advanced Technology Attachment/SATA


----------



## Moan

StrangleHold said:


> Its called Serial Advanced Technology Attachment/SATA



ty so much for ur help! ur very smart!

one last question tho  on the other side of my cable there's HDD so i connect the other side to my hard drive then ?? or motherboard??


----------



## StrangleHold

One device on each cable. If you have a SATA harddrive and a SATA DVD drive you use a cable on each, then plug them into the SATA ports on the motherboard. You will need two cables.


----------



## Geoff

Moan said:


> ty so much for ur help! ur very smart!
> 
> one last question tho  on the other side of my cable there's HDD so i connect the other side to my hard drive then ?? or motherboard??


It doesn't matter which side goes where, but for this example the HDD side goes to your DVD drive, and then the other end plugs into your motherboard.


----------



## cabinfever1977

The other wide old grey cable is for ide drives but you wont need it if youre using sata drives.


----------



## Moan

thank you all for your help, i plugged it in and it works fine enjoy battlefield now


----------



## obama549

StrangleHold said:


> One device on each cable. If you have a SATA harddrive and a SATA DVD drive you use a cable on each, then plug them into the SATA ports on the motherboard. You will need two cables.



It doesn't matter which side goes where, but for this example the HDD side goes to your DVD drive, and then the other end plugs into your motherboard.


----------

